# E/m codes 99242-99244



## psueksue@gmail.com (Dec 8, 2015)

We are going to start utilizing e/m codes for Office Consultations, but don't have any fees set up for them. What does your office charge for codes 99242, 99243 and 99244?


----------



## bedforak1 (May 11, 2016)

You will have to look them up on the fee schedule from your Medicare carrier.


----------

